# Youtube Update



## Jiehfeng (Dec 8, 2012)

Like the new youtube?
It's kinda nice but small. What do you say?


----------



## indask8 (Dec 8, 2012)

See you next week for the next YouTube layout.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 8, 2012)

indask8 said:


> See you next week for the next YouTube layout.


 
There's gonna be another one?


----------



## indask8 (Dec 8, 2012)

Jiehfeng said:


> There's gonna be another one?


 
No, I'm jocking, but this layout change is not the first one of this year... they've kept changing the website month after month.


----------



## Forstride (Dec 8, 2012)

I don't mind this one honestly.  I especially like how I don't have to see anymore shit videos from PewDiePie, Tobuscus, etc.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 8, 2012)

indask8 said:


> No, I'm jocking, but this layout change is not the first one of this year... they've kept changing the website month after month.


 
I thought you were joking not jocking


----------



## indask8 (Dec 8, 2012)

Jiehfeng said:


> I thought you were joking not jocking


 
Oh My... 

Yes... joking.


----------



## Depravo (Dec 8, 2012)

I type stuff into the search bar then watch videos. It's pretty much the same as the old YouTube.


----------



## Cyan (Dec 8, 2012)

The menu is back to limited skin, like it was before.
but I found it hard to find old menus, I got used to the "bad" design 
They are like Microsoft, each updates are downdates.

Everything is hidden now, I don't find the subscriptions easy to navigate.
Even the playlist hides itself bellow the video when you make the video bigger.
The elements (video/comments) are not even centered on screen, they are on the left, which is unusual to navigate when using a big monitor.
I'm also missing the comment's pages numbers (to quickly go to the old ones. old design also missed "go to first page" button)


----------



## pwsincd (Dec 8, 2012)

i wish they would enable it so you can watch a video and search on the same page and or scroll the similar results down the right in a pane rather than losing the video of the screen when you scroll.


----------



## yuuna (Dec 8, 2012)

I second Cyan's view. But i am ok with the new layout.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm fine with it. Wouldn't say it's so much better than the last one (which was very bad actually, had a lot of trouble with it (subscriptions....)), but I can still manage.


----------



## roastable (Dec 8, 2012)

I think that the best thing coming out of this update is the changes they made in the ps vita app.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 8, 2012)

I hate it. I think it looks like shit and is completely counter-intuitive. I really loved how recommended videos were shown on the right on the homepage. Because I like to watch stuff like Mythbusters and such when I eat dinner. It saved me time because if I couldn't think of anything, hey what do you, something was there. Now it's showing me recommended videos of stuff that isn't related to any of my search. The whole layout is bland and I hope to god they go back.... but I know they wont.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Dec 8, 2012)

Meh, I can get used to anything. All what I do is make videos, and the layout is pretty simple, not ugly. I voted 'NO' because YouTube just needs to stick to one layout.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 8, 2012)

I just found it really screws up my news feed. Anyone know how to only show uploads from subscribers?

Like I don't want to know what the people I subscribe to watched or liked or commented on, I only watch what they upload. Also I don't want suggestions. But I can't seem to remove any of this.

It also feels a bit slower.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 8, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I just found it really screws up my news feed. Anyone know how to only show uploads from subscribers?
> 
> Like I don't want to know what the people I subscribe to watched or liked or commented on, I only watch what they upload. Also I don't want suggestions. But I can't seem to remove any of this.
> 
> It also feels a bit slower.


I think this should help.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfNSdBm89KU

Overall, no. It's crazy to like this, especially from what we had before.

Only thing good is the comments.

Did they completely take away the video browser that was on top of the video?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 8, 2012)

I just think it's too small. And I don't like the part where the profile pics show up.


----------



## ilman (Dec 8, 2012)

The last was ultimately better, now it's like all white, the recommended channels( which I'll probably never subscribe to,) are in  the place of the recommended videos, which is a absurd move. Now I prefer watching videos off my phone, which is something in between the old and new desktop layout. So, Google, bring the old style back, or make a better one. This skin is awful.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh yeah, googles a little new


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 8, 2012)

I am not a big fan of it. :/


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 8, 2012)

Looks to much like Winblows 8 and I hate the Metro design Microsoft made.

But yeh, it's inevitable so I'll adapt to it.
Still hating it.


----------



## Shockwind (Dec 9, 2012)

The new one sucks and I'm not even used to it yet.

I still like the old one better.


----------



## tofast4u (Dec 9, 2012)

Why do 720p videos buffer for me every 20 seconds, even though my ping is 40 and my internet speed is 6.55 Mb/s down, about 800Kb/s.  This layout sucks as hell, why are the video names underneeth the video.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 9, 2012)

tofast4u said:


> Why do 720p videos buffer for me every 20 seconds, even though my ping is 40 and my internet speed is 6.55 Mb/s down, about 800Kb/s. This layout sucks as hell, why are the video names underneeth the video.


 
Yeah, I don't like the part where the name is at the bottom :/


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 9, 2012)

>youtube updates its look
>its new look is worse than before
>people complain
>repeat every three months

yup


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Dec 9, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> >youtube updates its look
> >its new look is worse than before
> >people complain
> >repeat every three months
> ...


 
That's YouTube. Man. Google should never have bought YouTube. What made YouTube so successful was it's ease of use anyway! Now it's slowly going!


----------

